# Breaking Bad



## FireBird (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone else love this show as much as I do? I still can't decide whether it or The Wire is better.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 8, 2012)

I _just_ started watching this last night.  I really enjoy it so far.  I wish I could find The Wire as well, but I've never seen it in any video store where I live.  Walter is such a unique character, I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 8, 2012)

I love BB and find it far superior to The Wire. Walter White is a great character arc.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm waiting for Breaking Bad to end before I go back and watch it. (That's my usual M.O. for TV shows. I don't want to get sucked in to a multi-year commitment, when I can just wait for it to end and mainline all the episodes at once.)


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 8, 2012)

Breaking Bad is one of my favorite programs.  Bryan Cranston is amazing as Walter White.  It's hard to believe that he used to be known as a comedian for his roles on Seinfeld and Malcolm in the Middle.

I love The Wire equally, though.


----------



## robertbevan (Aug 9, 2012)

the wife and i tried to watch the wire, and we made it through the first few episodes, but just couldn't get into it. we love breaking bad though. 

walt's getting pretty scary, but it's good to see he and jesse getting along again. i don't think that's going to last too long though.


----------



## Zephon (Aug 9, 2012)

Incredible show, it's so awesomely refreshing to see some deep, deep character development on a prime time T.V. show. I really like how the writers are showing the ins and outs of the meth business, but they never really glorify it. Any good, or at least financial benefit, that arises from the business is quickly, and often harshly, taken away or lost. I know the common arch of a crime drama is the rise and fall of a gangster, except with Walt it's never quite clear tat he's actually accomplished anything of worth, amazing.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the show. But a friend came close to ruining it for me by pointing out how annoying the wife and kid can be. Now I can't stop noticing it.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Aug 11, 2012)

I've only watched it a couple times but everyone I know loves it.  It is a little harder for me to get into when I knew where the character arc was going the first time I heard of the show.


----------



## gavintonks (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought the first 2 seasons one of the best tv shows ever and now the twist and turns to season 5 are brilliant - so yes I am seriously hooked


----------



## Jian (Aug 23, 2012)

My newest favorite show is Breaking Bad. I watched it first, a bit skeptical, and now I'm astounded at my initial skepticism about watching such a great show. It's just that I'd heard such great reviews about Breaking Bad, proclaiming it to be as good as the Wire AND more. Naturally, I thought they were nuts. But I've been shown the light (AKA First three seasons) and wish to atone by watching all the seasons. xD


----------



## gavintonks (Aug 24, 2012)

Just watch 5/5 these guys rock the tension build up character developments and plot they are so out there with this


----------



## FatCat (Aug 24, 2012)

Agreed, Breaking Bad is awesome. Walt's transformation and the way it impacts the other characters is enthralling. Plus I really like the odd humor and directing style.


----------

